# pea and duck or pea and chicken



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hey what are the best ones from that brand? And what is it called ? I'm looking to buy some but need what its called. If someone knows please tell me.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Natural Balance Green Pea and Duck is probably what you're thinking of, it's a really good food.


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, Natural Balance is the brand. I use both the Chicken and Pea and the Duck and Pea versions and mix it with a third kind from a different brand. Adds variety to the diet


----------



## SpiritWolves1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thank you i will see if I can find it, is there a certain store that you buy it from.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Try their store locator, just pop in what province you live in and it'll list local stores. 
http://www.naturalbalanceinc.com/store-locator.aspx


----------



## MurE (Aug 29, 2011)

I got mine from Tisol and from Bosley's. See if the store locator helps find them in your area if you don't have those stores near you though.


----------

